# Michigan to Toronto (and self-transferring in Detroit/Windsor)



## thully (Apr 3, 2012)

Since I've taken quite a few Amtrak routes and wanted to go to Canada sometime in the near future (and try out VIA, possibly including a trip on the Canadian and a return on the EB), I figured I'd look into taking the train from Ann Arbor to Toronto. Of course, there is no direct route - while you can technically book ARB-TWO on Amtrak's website, it gives you an itinerary including a 5 hr layover in TOL (in the middle of the night) and a 6 hr layover in BUF. So in short, not really a good option - I might want to do it someday to get the Maple Leaf route under my belt, but if I did I'd probably backtrack to CHI to avoid the ugly TOL layover.

However, I do know there is a VIA station in Windsor, and a "tunnel bus" that goes from Detroit to Windsor that people here have used to make the connection. If I did this, I figure I'd be connecting between the early Wolverine (#350, arriving at DET at 2:08pm) and VIA #78 (leaving Windsor at 5:45pm) - and on the return, from either VIA #71 or #73 to #355. Alternatively, I could go all the way from Ann Arbor to Detroit on public transit - which would involve taking a bus to DTW (this service just started) and then taking some combination of SMART/DDOT to the tunnel entrance. That would be a lot longer (and involve less train time), but may be necessary if I miss a connection or #350 still isn't going to DET this summer.

Does anyone with experience know how well this works (and if is it safe)? What bus transfers do I need, and do the Windsor bus/taxi drivers accept US$? Also, how long should I allow to cross the border (it seems like #350 to #78 should be fine, but I'm not sure about other connections)? Driving isn't an option in this case, unfortunately (the other options are basically the LSL/Maple Leaf route or (gasp!) Greyhound).

P.S. I really wish Amtrak/VIA would consider bringing back a direct CHI-TWO service via Michigan - perhaps via Detroit/Windsor once the 110mph upgrades are complete (basically a Wolverine on the US side, and a Windsor-Toronto VIA corridor train on the Canada side). Probably wishful thinking, though I know they used to run a train via the current Blue Water route to Canada...


----------



## rtabern (Apr 3, 2012)

Last spring, I wanted to get my first ride on VIA... so I decided to do a weekend trip from Chicago to London, Ontario via Detroit and Windsor.

At first, I booked #350... however that is when the downgrade of the tracks came to the surface... and it was very iffy if it's make the connection between #350 and the eastbound VIA train that left Windsor around 5PM. As much as I hated it, I cancelled #350 and did the Megabus between Chicago and Detroit.

I did do the Tunnel Bus between Detroit and Windsor... the service was great. They accept both Canadian and American money on the bus. The only thing I would say is the bus terminal the Tunnel Bus uses in Detroit is somewhat shady as it also shares facilites with a number of inner-city buses... I didnt feel "unsafe" but there were a lot of sketchy characters and I kept a close eye on my wallet.

Windsor was very nice -- like a complete 180 from Detroit -- people were friendly, etc. You can easily connect with a Windsor city bus from the Tunnel Bus stop to the Windsor VIA station... there was maybe a 2-3 block walk.

I had a fun time doing my first VIA ride, but dont know if I would do it again... definetly not with the Megabus... and not until the times with #350 improve.


----------



## thully (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks. In any case, it seems that #350 is going to be an iffy connection to the Windsor VIA until all the speed restrictions are removed. If I do this, I may just do the all-public-transit way to Detroit to make the connection (which would be Ann Arbor - DTW airport - Detroit via SMART bus). It would be longer, but at least I wouldn't have to worry about the train being delayed by a long time. Any idea as to when I have to make it to the tunnel in order to successfully connect to VIA?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 4, 2012)

rtabern said:


> Last spring, I wanted to get my first ride on VIA... so I decided to do a weekend trip from Chicago to London, Ontario via Detroit and Windsor.


I thought you were going to say you were going to London, ON and ended up in London, UK (via the Amtunnel)!


----------



## PerRock (Apr 4, 2012)

The Tunnel Bus is run by the Windsor Transit Authority. Acording to their website, the bus takes less then half an hour to go from the Rosa Parks Terminal (Detroit) to the Windsor Terminal. You would still have to transfer from the Amtrak Station to Rosa Parks Terminal on the local buses (or a cab). and then again on the other side.

You can get the bus schedule here: http://www.citywindsor.ca/residents/transitwindsor/Routes-and-Schedules/Documents/TunnelBus.pdf

As to re-opening an Rail link between the two cities. I don't think that's really possible any more. Before when there was a Detroit connection the Amtrak stop was at the old Michigan Central Depot; which is literally right on the door step of the tunnel. However the new Detroit station is further away & I believe on a different railroad. For a while there was a connection to Canada via Port Huron, MI; which I would believe is a more feasible infrastructure connection (the International Limited).

That all being said there is another option for opening the link. Which is SEMCOG's MiTrain. At the moment there isn't any plans for a Windsor Connection, however this doesn't mean that after the regular service starts they can't look into it.

peter


----------

